# Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht



## Noxius (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin ja relativ neu hier und nach den ganzen hilfreichen Tips die ich schon von Euch bekommen habe, würd ich gern was zurückgeben.

Da meine Angelkenntnisse noch im Aufbau sind, hier mein Lieblingsrezept:

Zutaten:

1 Fisch (komplett) 30-50cm 
1 Zitrone
Salz
Pfeffer
einen angefeuerten Grill

Zutaten sind ja nicht spektakulär, aber die die Zubereitung macht den großen Unterschied.

Fisch ausnehmen (Kopf, Flossen usw. alles dranlassen! Je mehr Schnittstellen, desto mehr Flüssigkeit tritt bei der Zubereitung aus) und von innen salzen und pfeffern. Zitrone vierteln und je nach größe der Bauchtasche 1-2 Zitronenspalten mit der Schale nach außen in den Bauch legen.

Den Fisch dann mit dem Bauch nach unten auf den Rost legen. Temperatur sollte so hoch sein, dass man auf Höhe des Rosts die Hand 2-3 Sekunden halten kann bevor man sie wieder wegziehn muss, weil es zu heiß wird. Den Fisch nicht wenden!
Gegebenenfalls nach einiger Zeit etwas Alufolie unter den Schwanz legen, damit das Fleisch dort nicht verbrennt. 
Der Fisch ist gar, wenn sich das Fleisch am Rücken mit einer Gabel ablösen lässt.

Das tolle an dem Rezept ist, dass man eigentlich nichts falsch machen kann. Durch die Zitronenspalte im Bauch kann der Fisch weder verbrennen, noch kann er trocken werde, da er durch die Haut vorm Austrocknen geschützt wird. Er wird mit den Zitronendämpfen gegart und schmeckt jedes Mal einfach klasse!

Habs schon mit Barschen (das einzige Rezept das ich kenne mit dem die gut schmecken), Zandern, kleinen Dorschen und Knurrhähnen probiert und es war immer sehr lecker!

Viel Spaß beim Nachgrillen 

//edit: Mir fällt grad noch ein, dass es bei größeren Fischen bei mir schonmal vorgekommen ist, dass es ewig gedauert hat bis er bis zum Rücken durchgegart ist. Hab dann einfach ne Schüssel (Alu oder Keramik; Auflaufform geht auch) über den Fisch gelegt sodass sich die Hitze unter dem Gefäß staut. So bekommt man auch den dicksten Fisch gar und es gibt auch noch ne kräftigere Rauchnote. (Sollte man allerdings nur machen, um die letzten paar Zentimeter zu garen, da der Fisch trocken werden kann, wenn er zu lange unter der Schüssel bleibt.)


----------



## Simon1988 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*

hört sich ja gut an 
werd es so das nächste mal probieren 
danke für den tipp 

#6


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



Noxius schrieb:


> .................
> Habs schon mit *Barschen (das einzige Rezept das ich kenne mit dem die gut schmecken)*, Zandern, kleinen Dorschen und Knurrhähnen probiert und es war immer sehr lecker!
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Nachgrillen


 
Na, dann solltest Du mal nen Barschfilet auf der Hautseite gebraten versuchen. Nur Salz und Pfeffer als Gewürz und beim Wenden auf die Fleischseite ein Stück Butter mit in die Pfanne geben. Lass ihn aber nicht ein zweites Mal "sterben" - ganz leicht glasig im Kern soll er sein. Geschmacklich ein Gedicht.

Dein Rezept, bzw. die einfache Zubereitungsmethode hört sich aber super an. Das werde ich in der nächsten Grillsaison mal ausprobieren - vielleicht auch schon eher.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Na, dann solltest Du mal nen Barschfilet *auf der Hautseite gebraten* versuchen. Nur Salz und Pfeffer als Gewürz und beim Wenden auf die Fleischseite ein Stück Butter mit in die Pfanne geben. Lass ihn aber nicht ein zweites Mal "sterben" - ganz leicht glasig im Kern soll er sein. Geschmacklich ein Gedicht.
> 
> Dein Rezept, bzw. die einfache Zubereitungsmethode hört sich aber super an. Das werde ich in der nächsten Grillsaison mal ausprobieren - vielleicht auch schon eher.


 
Wenn sich die Biester nur nicht so schexxxx schuppen lassen würden! :c


----------



## daci7 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Biester nur nicht so schexxxx schuppen lassen würden! :c


Barsche einfach komplett abziehen und dann mehliert in Butter anbraten. Oder komplett räuchern - :m
Beides köstlich!

Leider ist die Gillsaison ja schon im Abklang ... hoffentlich schaff ichs in diesem jahr nochmal!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*

Eben, oder einfach ungeschuppt braten...


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Biester nur nicht so schexxxx schuppen lassen würden! :c


 
Die Mühe lohnt aber. #6
Am besten ganz frisch schuppen - quasi direkt nach dem Abschlagen.
Beim Zander genau das Gleiche.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Die Mühe lohnt aber. #6
> Am besten ganz frisch schuppen - quasi direkt nach dem Abschlagen.
> Beim Zander genau das Gleiche.


 
Das wäre natürlich der richtige Zeitpunkt, nur ist man ja nach einem Fisch automatisch heiß auf den nächsten.:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich der richtige Zeitpunkt, nur ist man ja nach einem Fisch automatisch heiß auf den nächsten.:q


 
Na gut - als Bootsangler bin ich da ein wenig flexibler


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*

Sch.... jetzt bin ich ordentlich hungrig drauf.
Und wenn man es ganz spartanisch mag, tuts doch auch einer dieser Einweggrills, dann kann man selbst als "minimal" bzw. lightwight/backpack Angler, schnell was feines zu essen haben.

Würde gerne mal wieder auf Barsch gehen, nur mit Rucksack und Balzer Minispin gewappnet dazu nen kleiner Einweggrill und Telekescher und 1-2Spinner.
Aber wo nur, die Ruhr soll ja PFT verseucht sein #q
Mag den Gedanken des light-weight angelns ohne gleich das Wohnmobil mit an den Fluss/See zu nehmen


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



Noxius schrieb:


> Bin ja relativ neu hier und nach den ganzen hilfreichen Tips die ich schon von Euch bekommen habe, würd ich gern was zurückgeben.
> 
> Da meine Angelkenntnisse noch im Aufbau sind, hier mein Lieblingsrezept:
> 
> ...





|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wie?

Den hältste da auch rauf?


Viel Spaß beim Nacktgrillen.|supergri#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fisch vom Grill - einfacher gehts nicht*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eben, oder einfach ungeschuppt braten...


 
Wie jetzt, ungeschuppt braten! Lösen sich da nicht die Schuppen und ich habe die ganze Sauerei in der Bratfanne?

Ich kennen diese Methode vom Hechtkochen, hatte mal ziehmlichen Ärger mit einem Angelkollegen, ich wollte ihm einen Hecht zukommen lassen und hatte den Besten vorher geschuppt, danach mußte ich mich eines besseren Belehren lassen!...reingehauen Maik


----------

